
Swiss bank whistleblower arrested in Spain -police source - severine
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/04/04/reuters-america-swiss-bank-whistleblower-arrested-in-spain-police-source.html
======
severine
Possibly related to this, though the article doesn't mention it:
[https://www.elnacional.cat/en/politics/anna-gabriel-
refuge-s...](https://www.elnacional.cat/en/politics/anna-gabriel-refuge-
switzerland_240423_102.html)

